# "ISOINFO: Unable to find Joliet SVD"

## koma

Con File Roller mi da questo errore cercando di aprire una iso -.- qualche idea?

----------

## assente

 *Quote:*   

> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/cdrom
> 
> 

 

Ti funziona così? Magari file-roller non supporta tutti i fs

----------

## Vendicatore

Il supporto alle estensioni Joilet lo hai compilato nel kernel?

----------

